# Sigh, O-well, I'll get the next one



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't say I am too dissapointed consitering. I was woken up around six (I sleep from around two to nine thirty) by one of the medivac choppers, I figured I'd grab my camera and run down the rails for a shot. 

If I had used the EF it would have been perfect but the AE-1 had film in it.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you live outside a hospital or something?


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

My back yard is basically a city park, on the far side of that park (less that a hundred yards) sits the the city administration building, housing fire department (I can photograph a fire truck from my kitchen window), police department, tax office and all that good stuffs. On the otherside of that building is a soccor field where this was. with it being one of only a couple places where a helicopter can set down with out worry of wires (the other on the far end of town near the casino) this field sees some ninty-eitght percent of medi-vac flights out of this city.

I see choppers out of Buffalo, Olean and Jamestown and periodically police choppers putting down over there.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm, I would think that it would become slightly annoying having choppers buzzing around all the time...


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Hmm, I would think that it would become slightly annoying having choppers buzzing around all the time...



Thankfully it's not that constant, but I am somewhat used to it. When they come in they are flying at very low altitude over my house. I would guess around a hundred-fifty feet, and then they circle around the city building atleast once if not twice, so with my proximity the chopper passes over my houst two to three times per call.



Also I was going to edit this into the previous post but simce I am posting again any who....

My house (and kitchen window) can be seen in this photo, It's the green one behind the bush.

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-525.html


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...I'll be ready for the next one, The EF has new bateries and the AE-1 is closet bound.

Incase anyone is wondering, The EF is capable of longer shutter speeds than the AE-1 (30s - 1/1000 VS 2s - 1/1000) and also has a Mirror Lock wile the AE-1 does not.


----------



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

So much for getting the next one, Had one set down the other day....I was on my way home from turning in a roll of film and had not reloaded it


----------

